# firestone flight 880 info needed



## nick tures (May 19, 2021)

original owner wants me to clean this up for her,  can anyone tell me if there was a light in the rear rack ?  or reflector ?  theres 2 holes for something i cant seem to find any info on it  any help appricated  also looking for white grips for it to  thanks for any info or help


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 22, 2021)

It's a Snyder built bike, similar to their Rollfasts. Serial # on the rear dropout start with 'A' in 1959, around the time they started making Firestones. I have an all chrome version! I don't believe they had a rear light.


----------



## nick tures (May 22, 2021)

Adamtinkerer said:


> It's a Snyder built bike, similar to their Rollfasts. Serial # on the rear dropout start with 'A' in 1959, around the time they started making Firestones. I have an all chrome version! I don't believe they had a rear light.



what would have went in the 2 holes then ?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 22, 2021)

nick tures said:


> what would have went in the 2 holes then ?



A reflector.


----------



## nick tures (May 22, 2021)

Adamtinkerer said:


> A reflector.



do you have one or know anyone who does ?


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 22, 2021)

I might have one in the junkyard Nick ... I look in about 15 min


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 22, 2021)

nick tures said:


> do you have one or know anyone who does ?



Sorry, I don't.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 22, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> I might have one in the junkyard Nick ... I look in about 15 min



You seem to come up with a lot of parts , How many bikes in the junkyard? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 22, 2021)

40 parts bikes or so and bunch of parts in tubs , shelves etc 

Its fun helping out projects get closer to completion ...seems that all the bike people leave satisfied as well ....Meet a lot of great people too !!

Bob


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 22, 2021)

A ton of Vintage vinyl too ...


----------



## nick tures (May 22, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> I might have one in the junkyard Nick ... I look in about 15 min



Thanks Bob


----------



## Julenen (Jan 25, 2022)

nick tures said:


> what would have went in the 2 holes then ?


----------



## Julenen (Jan 25, 2022)

Is that what you're looking for?


----------



## nick tures (Jan 25, 2022)

Julenen said:


> Is that what you're looking for?



i was looking for some hand grips and a reflector


----------

